# Patient groups applaud the availability of new therapy for women with Irritable Bowel



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.newswire.ca/releases/July2002/31/c9087.html (Franï¿½ais ci-dessous)Patient groups applaud the availability of new therapy for women with Irritable Bowel Syndrome TORONTO, July 31 /CNW/ - The Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self HelpGroup, and The Canadian Society of Intestinal Research (SiR), which togetherrepresent the nearly six million Canadians suffering with irritable bowelsyndrome (IBS), are thrilled about the Canadian availability of a new therapyfor women with constipation as the primary symptom of IBS (IBS-C). The newdrug, Zelnorm (tegaserod)(*) is the first and only drug in a new class ofmedications known as gastrointestinal serotonin receptor agonists (GI-SRA),for the symptomatic treatment of constipation, bloating and abdominal pain infemale IBS patients. "There is no question that the symptoms of IBS have a detrimental impacton a patient's ability to work and play," said Gail Attara, Executive Directorof The Canadian Society of Intestinal Research. "There is simply no quality oflife for people with IBS, yet only one in 20 seek medical treatment, probablybecause of social stigma associated with the bowel. SiR is pleased thatZelnorm(*) is now available to treat the multiple, debilitating symptoms ofIBS-C. I encourage all IBS sufferers to seek out more information from ourwebsite, www.badgut.com, and to ask their doctors about this new IBS-Ctreatment option." Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome(IBS) Self Help Group and an IBS sufferer for more than 25 years added: "Thelaunch of Zelnorm in Canada is welcome news for the millions of Canadian womenwho suffer from the symptoms of this devastating condition. Traditionaltreatment options have inadequately provided relief of the individual symptomsof IBS-C. Zelnorm(*) represents the most promising new prescription treatmentin many years for those affected by abdominal pain and bloating associatedwith constipation-predominant IBS. There is hope that this treatment willallow female IBS-C sufferers to significantly raise their quality of life." Ms. Suzanne Glazer was diagnosed with IBS-C in 1999. "The symptoms wouldat times almost incapacitate me," said Ms. Glazer. "It came to a point where Iwas literally a prisoner in my own home and body because my symptoms kept meinside all the time. Now with Zelnorm(*), I don't have the severe pain,constipation and bloating that I used to suffer from on a near daily basis.I've now got my life back." Quality of life is significantly lower in people with irritable bowelsyndrome (IBS) than in healthy people. In fact, the IBS Self Help grouprecently facilitated a survey with Ipsos Reid that sheds light on the severityand impact of IBS with respect to quality of life. When asked about quality oflife, 45 per cent of those polled indicated that IBS has a severe impact onoverall quality of life. And, when asked to rate the degree of pain anddiscomfort they suffer as a result of IBS symptoms, 87 per cent of thosesurveyed said they suffered from severe or moderate pain (36 per cent and 51per cent respectively). Further, more than 85 per cent of IBS sufferersreported that symptoms are extremely or very bothersome, having a negativeimpact on work, traveling and socializing. For additional information on thesurvey results please see the editor's notes below or visit the IBS Self HelpGroup Web site at www.ibsgroup.org. Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a debilitating condition, second only to thecommon cold as a leading cause of absenteeism from work or school.Traditionally, there has been a great misunderstanding of this condition. Itis a significant medical condition with substantial discomfort and a profoundeffect on sufferers' quality of life, but which too often has beenmisinterpreted as if it were simply a minor irritation to be treated withsimple diet adjustments. The Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group, formed in 1987,supports those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support forsomeone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more aboutIBS. The IBS Support Group works to educate those who are living with IBS andto increase awareness about this and other functional gastrointestinaldisorders. Its Web site is www.ibsgroup.org. The Canadian Society of Intestinal Research (SiR) is a registered charityestablished in 1976 by gastroenterologists and patients. SiR is dedicated topatient support for all areas of the gastrointestinal tract in the forms ofprinted publications sanctioned by the medical profession, and its Web sitewww.badgut.com. SiR holds frequent meetings and conferences to educate thepublic and health care professionals and has IBS support groups in severalCanadian communities. The society also funds medical research intogastrointestinal diseases and disorders. (*)Zelnorm is a registered trademark. NOTES TO EDITOR - RESULTS OF THE IBS IN CANADA SURVEY: IBS sufferers visit the doctor more frequently than average. In Canada,IBS is the leading cause of referrals to gastroenterology clinics - accountingfor approximately half of all visits to gastroenterologists. - The IBS in Canada Survey showed that people visited their physician or other health care provider for IBS an average of 3.1 times in the past six months. IBS strongly impacts personal relationships and working practices. - Forty-eight per cent of people noted that IBS had a serious impact on their daily life, such as work or activities with friends or family. - Missing work or school due to IBS symptoms was reported by almost four-in-ten (39 per cent) survey respondents. - On a personal level, people were forced to miss a leisure activity or occasion because of IBS symptoms an average of 9.3 times in the previous three months. - In addition, 12 per cent of people are either currently, or have been in the past, on disability as a result of their IBS.-30-==================================================================== http://www.newswire.ca/releases/July2002/31/c9199.html Association du Syndrome de l'Intestin Irritable - Des groupes de patients se rï¿½jouissent de l'arrivï¿½e d'un nouveau traitement pour les femmes atteintes du syndrome du colon irritable MONTREAL, le 31 juillet /CNW/ - L'IBS Self Help Group (groupe d'entraideet de soutien aux personnes atteintes du syndrome du cï¿½lon irritable - SCI) etl'Association du Syndrome de l'Intestin Irritable (ASII), qui reprï¿½sentent lesquelque six millions de Canadiens aux prises avec le syndrome du cï¿½lonirritable (SCI), sont ravis de l'arrivï¿½e au Canada d'un nouveau traitementpour les femmes chez qui la constipation est le principal symptï¿½me du SCI (SCI-C). Le nouveau mï¿½dicament, Zelnorm (tï¿½gaserod)(*), est le premier et l'uniqueagent d'une nouvelle classe de mï¿½dicaments appelï¿½s "agonistes des rï¿½cepteurssï¿½rotoninergiques" et destinï¿½s au traitement symptomatique de la constipation,des ballonnements et des douleurs abdominales chez les femmes atteintes duSCI. "Le SCI a un impact profond sur la qualitï¿½ de vie des patients, faitremarquer Paul-Andrï¿½ Malo, prï¿½sident de l'ASII. C'est une maladie invalidantequi affecte les gens jour aprï¿½s jour dans tout ce qu'ils font. En fait, le SCIprive les gens de leur libertï¿½. L'ASII offre de l'information et du soutienaux personnes atteintes du SCI, c'est pourquoi elle est heureuse d'apprendrequ'il y a enfin un mï¿½dicament destinï¿½ au traitement des symptï¿½mes multiples etinvalidants du SCI-C." Jeffrey Roberts, prï¿½sident - fondateur de l'IBS Self Help Group et lui-mï¿½me atteint du SCI depuis plus de 25 ans commente : "Le lancement de Zelnormau Canada est une excellente nouvelle pour les millions de Canadiennes auxprises avec les symptï¿½mes de cette maladie aux consï¿½quences dï¿½vastatrices. Lesoptions thï¿½rapeutiques traditionnelles n'ont offert jusqu'ici qu'un piï¿½tresoulagement des symptï¿½mes individuels du SCI-C. Zelnorm(*) est le traitementd'ordonnance le plus prometteur ï¿½ voir le jour depuis de nombreuses annï¿½espour les personnes aux prises avec les douleurs abdominales et lesballonnements associï¿½s au SCI avec prï¿½dominance de constipation. Nous espï¿½ronsque ce traitement va permettre aux femmes atteintes du SCI-C de constater unenette amï¿½lioration de leur qualitï¿½ de vie. Mme Suzanne Glazer a reï¿½u un diagnostic de SCI-C en 1999. "Mes symptï¿½mesï¿½taient par moments presque totalement invalidants, explique-t-elle. J'en suisvenue au point d'ï¿½tre littï¿½ralement prisonniï¿½re de mon domicile et de moncorps, mes symptï¿½mes m'obligeant ï¿½ demeurer ï¿½ la maison. Maintenant, grï¿½ce ï¿½Zelnorm(*), je n'ï¿½prouve plus la douleur intense, la constipation et lesballonnements qui ï¿½taient, pour ainsi dire, mon lot quotidien. Ma vie estmaintenant revenue ï¿½ la normale." La qualitï¿½ de vie des personnes atteintes du syndrome du cï¿½lon irritable(SCI) est nettement infï¿½rieure ï¿½ celle des personnes en santï¿½. En fait, l'IBSSelf Help Group a rï¿½cemment participï¿½ ï¿½ un sondage menï¿½ par Ipsos-Reid quijette une lumiï¿½re sur l'importance de l'impact du SCI sur la qualitï¿½ de vie. Ala question portant sur leur qualitï¿½ de vie, 45 % des rï¿½pondants ont indiquï¿½que le SCI avait un impact significatif sur leur qualitï¿½ de vie globale. Ausujet du degrï¿½ de douleur et d'inconfort ressentis ï¿½ cause des symptï¿½mes duSCI, 87 % des rï¿½pondants ont signalï¿½ que leur douleur ï¿½tait importante oumodï¿½rï¿½e (36 % et 51 % respectivement). En outre, plus de 85 % des personnesatteintes du SCI ont indiquï¿½ que leurs symptï¿½mes ï¿½taient extrï¿½mement ou trï¿½sincommodants et qu'ils avaient un impact nï¿½gatif sur leur travail, leursdï¿½placements et leurs activitï¿½s sociales. Pour en savoir plus sur lesrï¿½sultats du sondage, veuillez consulter les notes aux rï¿½dacteurs ci-dessousou consulter le site Web de l'IBS Self Help Group au www.ibsgroup.org. Le syndrome du cï¿½lon irritable est un trouble invalidant : c'est en faitla deuxiï¿½me cause d'absentï¿½isme au travail ou ï¿½ l'ï¿½cole aprï¿½s le rhume. Depuistoujours, il s'agit d'une maladie trï¿½s mal comprise. C'est une affectionimportante qui entraï¿½ne beaucoup d'inconfort et a un effet profond sur laqualitï¿½ de vie de la personne qui en est atteinte, mais qui a trop souvent ï¿½tï¿½considï¿½rï¿½e ï¿½ tort, comme une irritation mineure ï¿½ traiter par de simplesajustements au rï¿½gime alimentaire. L'IBS Self Help Group (groupe d'entraide et de soutien - SCI) a ï¿½tï¿½ formï¿½en 1987 pour venir en aide aux personnes atteintes du syndrome du cï¿½lonirritable, ï¿½ ceux et celles qui cherchent du soutien pour une personne quisouffre du SCI et aux professionnels de la santï¿½ qui veulent en savoir plus ausujet du SCI. Le groupe mï¿½ne une action ï¿½ducative auprï¿½s des personnesatteintes du SCI et sensibilise le public au sujet de cette maladie etd'autres troubles gastro-intestinaux fonctionnels. L'adresse de son site Webest le www.ibsgroup.org. L'Association du Syndrome de l'Intestin Irritable est un organisme ï¿½ butnon lucratif fondï¿½ en 1999 par un groupe de bï¿½nï¿½voles appuyï¿½ par desprofessionnels de la santï¿½. Sa mission est d'amï¿½liorer la qualitï¿½ de vie et lebien-ï¿½tre des Quï¿½bï¿½coises et Quï¿½bï¿½cois atteints du SCI. (*) Zelnorm est une marque dï¿½posï¿½e. NOTES A L'INTENTION DES REDACTEURS - RESULTATS DU SONDAGE CANADIEN SUR LE SCI : Les personnes atteintes du SCI consultent leur mï¿½decin plus souvent que la moyenne. Au Canada, le SCI est le principal motif d'orientation des patients vers des cliniques de gastro-entï¿½rologie, le SCI reprï¿½sentant environ la moitiï¿½ de toutes les consultations chez un gastro-entï¿½rologue. - Le Sondage canadien sur le SCI a rï¿½vï¿½lï¿½ que les rï¿½pondants avaient rendu visite ï¿½ leur mï¿½decin ou ï¿½ un autre professionnel de la santï¿½ en raison du SCI en moyenne 3,1 fois au cours des six derniers mois. - Le SCI a un impact profond sur les relations personnelles et les habitudes de travail. - Parmi les rï¿½pondants, 48 % ont indiquï¿½ que le SCI avait un impact sï¿½rieux sur leur vie de tous les jours, c.-ï¿½.-d. sur leur travail ou sur leurs activitï¿½s familiales ou sociales. - Prï¿½s de 4 rï¿½pondants sur 10 (39 %) ont signalï¿½ s'ï¿½tre absentï¿½s du travail ou de l'ï¿½cole ï¿½ cause des symptï¿½mes du SCI. - Cï¿½tï¿½ loisirs, ils ont ï¿½tï¿½ forcï¿½s de se dï¿½commander ï¿½ cause des symptï¿½mes du SCI 9,3 fois en moyenne au cours des trois derniers mois. - En outre, 12 % ont ï¿½tï¿½ ou sont incapables de travailler ï¿½ cause du SCI.-30-


----------



## copperchick (Apr 18, 2003)

I have been on Zelnorm for about 2 months now. It is not the wonder drug, that's for sure. In fact, I'm not sure I'd say it's any better than Dicetel. I still suffer a good deal of the time. I still spend too much time doubled over in pain. I still have to take Modulon to "ease" the spasms (and don't even get me started on Modulon.) Basically, I think I'd get the same relief from Smarties as I do from either of these two drugs. Only difference is Smarties are about $1 a box and Zelnorm is $150 per box.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to check the zelnorm forum 5ht4 - some people are having results depending on the way they take it.tom


----------



## Ally50 (Jun 8, 2003)

I am new to the IBS experience. They have not diagnosed the syndrome because I still need to go through a small bowel series, barium enema and flexible sigmoidoscopy to be sure that there is nothing more sinister. The indications are that I do have this syndrome but have no idea why. I have had a whole battery of tests already and have been placed on sick leave from my work (medical facility). It is incredible to me how little is known by the medical profession and, yes, they do tend to believe that it is "all in your head", especially if you are female! Fortunately, I have a very caring female doctor who offered me Zelnorm. The first time I tried it I was in acute pain for about 5 hours with sweats and chills etc. I tried it again and have been on it for about 3 weeks. It is truly working for me. I take Metamucil 2 tbsp. in the morning with a stool softener and then 15 minutes later and 30 minutes before my breakfast I take the Zelnorm with lots and lots of water. About half of an hour before supper I take the second 6 mg. tablet. Drinking lots of water throughout the day and evening has made a world of difference. This medication does work if taken 30 minutes before you eat. I have no idea how long I will be on it and what I want to know is, will my symptoms come back twofold when I am no longer on this medication? Anyone know?


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

congratulation to Jeff for more good work!! Maybe now that Zelnorm is approved the Canadian FDA will work on getting Lotronex approved for you too!!! Bill


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

The day they come up with something that will work on alternating IBS is the day that I will cheer !Evie


----------



## thinker (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi,I am thinker and new to this forum. I've had IBS for the last 40 years with no relief and a belly full of shame. It has affected my social and working life deeply.My symptoms are relentlous constipation, gas and pain. Miralax has been extremely helpful but not totally. But any relief is good.It seems to be exascerbated by any stress or change to my routine.UGH.thinker


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi Thinker, Welcome to this BB. If you hang in here, you'll learn more than you or your MD's know about IBS.You may want to put your post on at the section labeled "Constipation" and you'llsee more replies.Tell me please how often and how much Miralax you take. I have just been given RX for this, after a year on Lactulose (as needed which was about 2-3 times weekly)which gave me tremendous gas.


----------



## not well (Mar 18, 2004)

i don't know about zelnom in the uk but i'm thinking something like that would give me D.my symtomns sound more like a motility disorder or bacterial damage,bloating after meals/fullness in r*****m/trapped gas(holding leads to bm)/incomplete bms having to clean all the time/only complete if sensation is right/complete bms like a D burst movement/feeling empty, consume a small meal and back to square one.i am sick of this thing being called ibsenteric digestive disorder seems more humane


----------

